# Moving shows from an old TiVo to a new one?



## ufo4sale (Apr 21, 2001)

Is there an easy/painless way I can transfer all of my shows from my current TiVo to possibly a Roamio in the future? 

As it is now the only way I can see doing this is to TiVo To Go everything on the HD, which is A LOT, and then TiVo go go back onto another TiVo which would take an extremely long time. Is there another way??


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

You can do a direct MRV transfer. You'll have to queue them up one at a time, but the whole process will be faster.


----------



## GordonB (Jul 16, 2003)

What about season passes, can they be transferred as well?


----------



## innocentfreak (Aug 25, 2001)

If you are willing to setup KMTTG and PyTiVo, you might be able to set KMTTG to pull everything to the PC while also setting it to push it back to the Roamio.

I haven't played with auto push to confirm how easy it is to setup.


----------



## innocentfreak (Aug 25, 2001)

GordonB said:


> What about season passes, can they be transferred as well?


You can either do that on TiVo.com in the season pass manager if both TiVos are on the same account and active, or try KMTTG. I don't think KMTTG can reload all at once though, but I haven't tried it recently.


----------



## DaveDFW (Jan 25, 2005)

The online season pass manager is garbage. Don't bother using it unless you don't care about the order of your passes.

KMTTG, on the other hand, works correctly.


----------



## GordonB (Jul 16, 2003)

Thanks. I'll most likely go the Tivo.com route anyway. I only have 11 SP's so order is not a big deal. Besides. I can't get kmttg to work. Probably a Java issue, but I don't feel like trouble shooting.


----------



## Troy J B (Sep 27, 2003)

KMTTG cannot get the season passes off a series3. So I wound up using tivo.com. After doing a little bit of rearranging my list, I realized it was unnecessary with 6 tuners.

MRV off the s3 didn't seem very fast (4 hours of shows, took 2-3 hours to transfer(least that's what it felt like)). But it was nice being able to queue up the transfers.


----------



## Millionaire2K (Jun 16, 2008)

DaveDFW said:


> The online season pass manager is garbage. Don't bother using it unless you don't care about the order of your passes.
> 
> KMTTG, on the other hand, works correctly.


6 tuners = what order?


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

Millionaire2K said:


> 6 tuners = what order?


That is true. I rarely even have a conflict with 4. With 6 I'm not sure it would matter.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

DaveDFW said:


> The online season pass manager is garbage. Don't bother using it unless you don't care about the order of your passes.
> 
> KMTTG, on the other hand, works correctly.


So does it work differently on the Roamios than the Premiere line?

I have two elites and a couple of days ago I combined SPs from both boxes. So I copied over the existing SPs from one ELite to another and vice versa. The 60 or so SPs copied over to each box in the same order. And were placed at the bottom of the existing SPs.

The process was very quick. Now what takes time and is extremely frustrating is reordering 120 Season Passes. I tried reordering them online for each box but gave up after a while since it was taking so long. It's much quicker to reorder alot of SPs from the TiVo itself. But the fact that I can initiate a transfer of dozens of SPs in a few seconds is a night a day difference compared to a few years ago when you had to manually create the SPs on a new TiVo.

Hopefully when I get my Roamio the 120 SPs transfer as well as when I did the 60 between Elites.


----------



## bdraw (Aug 1, 2004)

It is disappointing to me that people have been complaining about this for years and TiVo has yet to address it. One would think that making it easier to upgrade, or replace your defective TiVo, would be higher on the development priority list then it is.


----------



## jrtroo (Feb 4, 2008)

Tivo only offers new units once every three years- I'm ok with them working on items I'll use every day instead.


----------



## NYHeel (Oct 7, 2003)

I have 2 Premieres that I plan on replacing with a Roamio and a Mini. Would Kmttg work to restore both Premieres season passes on the one Roamio or would I need to use Kmttg for one of them (the one with more Season passes) and then Tivo.com for the other?


----------



## ufo4sale (Apr 21, 2001)

Dan203 said:


> You can do a direct MRV transfer. You'll have to queue them up one at a time, but the whole process will be faster.


Back in the olden days this would take a long time but I believe this would be much faster now that i think about it.

Stay tune for my next thread. It's gonna be a doozy and I don't think people could answer the questions i'm going to propose but i'll let them give it a try.


----------



## innocentfreak (Aug 25, 2001)

GordonB said:


> Thanks. I'll most likely go the Tivo.com route anyway. I only have 11 SP's so order is not a big deal. Besides. I can't get kmttg to work. Probably a Java issue, but I don't feel like trouble shooting.


If you are using Windows, it is usually a permissions issue. Easiest way is just to set it up in a folder in C. If you put it in the program files, you will need to enable permissions.


----------



## GordonB (Jul 16, 2003)

innocentfreak said:


> If you are using Windows, it is usually a permissions issue. Easiest way is just to set it up in a folder in C. If you put it in the program files, you will need to enable permissions.


Thanks for the help. I put it in a separate folder on C. It still just ignores me when I click on it. I went through the command prompt fix on the kmttg website. No luck. But, since I seldom do any manipulations of my recordings outside of what Tivo can do natively, I'll just let it slide for now.


----------



## George Cifranci (Jan 30, 2003)

I used TiVo Desktop to download the non-copy protected recordings off of my Series 3 on to my PC running Windows 7. If you use Tivo Desktop make sure you install the TiVoToGo patch that fixes a bug that prevented files from transferring from your TiVo to your PC. You can get it here...

http://support.tivo.com/app/answers/detail/a_id/196


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

There is no reason to use a PC for this. Sure you may be able to bulk select the shows to transfer to the PC but you still have to select them one by one to move them back to the TiVo. Might as well just skip the middle man and transfer directly from TiVo to TiVo.

Note: I know you can bulk push recordings from PC to TiVo in pyTiVo but that causes a loss of guide data that can cause grouping issues.


----------



## lpwcomp (May 6, 2002)

Dan203 said:


> There is no reason to use a PC for this. Sure you may be able to bulk select the shows to transfer to the PC but you still have to select them one by one to move them back to the TiVo. Might as well just skip the middle man and transfer directly from TiVo to TiVo.
> 
> Note: I know you can bulk push recordings from PC to TiVo in pyTiVo but that causes a loss of guide data that can cause grouping issues.


While TiVo-PC-TiVo (via pull using pyTivo) transfers used to be the only way to retain most of the *meta* (not *guide*) data, this seems to have been fixed, at least when the destination is a Premiere or (presumably) Roamio (god, I hate that name).

Assuming kmttg and pyTivo are already installed, while a bulk pull to PC - push to destination TiVo would entail the least effort on the user's part, the actual transfers would take more than twice as long, you lose most of the metadata, and they will not group with subsequent episodes actually recorded on the new TiVo.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

Exactly! Less user interaction but much longer transfer times and potential metadata issues. Much better to just copy via MRV.

I wish TiVo would create a Migrate option. If they every get around to adding "Move" rather then "Copy" option, to circumvent copy once, then they could add a "Migrate to new DVR" option that would copy all your SPs, thumbs, settings and recordings to a new TiVo. It would make upgrading so much easier.


----------



## crxssi (Apr 5, 2010)

bdraw said:


> It is disappointing to me that people have been complaining about this for years and TiVo has yet to address it. One would think that making it easier to upgrade, or replace your defective TiVo, would be higher on the development priority list then it is.


I spend just as much time on the damn channel setup as on season passes, and there is no help for that at ALL. It is a total pain in the *ss. Especially since the full NAME OF THE CHANNEL isn't presented. Oh well.

And the TOTAL LOSS OF ALL YOUR RATINGS, which also can't be recovered. So the TiVo goes all brain dead with suggestions again.



jrtroo said:


> Tivo only offers new units once every three years- I'm ok with them working on items I'll use every day instead.


Spoken as one of the lucky ones that hasn't also had to send units back for repair...


----------



## lpwcomp (May 6, 2002)

It might even be enough for me if they would fix the remaining metadata issues and add a "transfer all shows in this group" option. I can use kmttg for SP transfer, and there aren't that many settings. I can understand the value of transferring thumb ratings for some people and support the idea, but I don't use suggestions so don't really care.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

Yeah this isn't really a big deal to me either. Would be nice to be able to transfer an entire group, but I don't use Suggestions and SPs can be transferred via kmttg or tivo.com so it wont take that long to move everything over.


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

Dan203 said:


> There is no reason to use a PC for this. Sure you may be able to bulk select the shows to transfer to the PC but you still have to select them one by one to move them back to the TiVo. Might as well just skip the middle man and transfer directly from TiVo to TiVo.
> 
> Note: I know you can bulk push recordings from PC to TiVo in pyTiVo but that causes a loss of guide data that can cause grouping issues.


If you use kmttg, you do NOT have to do them one by one.

Plus, if you use kmttg, you can get all of the metadata.. I *presume* the official software can do this too.


----------



## lpwcomp (May 6, 2002)

mattack said:


> If you use kmttg, you do NOT have to do them one by one.
> 
> Plus, if you use kmttg, you can get all of the metadata.. I *presume* the official software can do this too.


The only way to use kmttg for this that does not require you to _*pull*_ them from your PC one at a time is to have it do a pyTivo push, in which case you *will* lose most of the metadata. Well, it will all be there on the PC but not on the new TiVo. And they will most definitely not group with recordings of the same series made on the new TiVo.


----------

